# Weight to strength ratio Good/Bad...?



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

So as title says I was wondering what is a good weight to strength ration as I am now 13 stone 4 I last check and just coming to the end of Test E cycle when I first started I was around 11 stone 13 I reckon but back to topic.

Start of the year I was 11 stone 2 I think but deadlifting 200kg for one rep strapped up, now at my higher weight am pushing 230kg for 1 rep which I get told for my size weight is real good but surely my 11 stone 200kg weight was the better.

Just wondering peoples weight to strength ratio's so I'll start

13.stone.3

Deadlift 230kg

Bench press 140kg

Squat I have never one repped maxed as I could do with a good spotter or at least a better rack in my gym but I can do 120kg for 8 reps a$$ to grass! Am guessing I could hit 160kg.

Please give weight and stats.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

See UKM Lifting League - lots of figures in there.


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> See UKM Lifting League - lots of figures in there.


Does that mean hell with this thread basically....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Slater8486 said:


> Does that mean hell with this thread basically....


Yes


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

:blowme:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Slater8486 said:


> So as title says I was wondering what is a good weight to strength ration as I am now 13 stone 4 I last check and just coming to the end of Test E cycle when I first started I was around 11 stone 13 I reckon but back to topic.
> 
> Start of the year I was 11 stone 2 I think but deadlifting 200kg for one rep strapped up, now at my higher weight am pushing 230kg for 1 rep which I get told for my size weight is real good but *surely my 11 stone 200kg weight was the better*.
> 
> ...


Strength increase at a logarithmic, not linier, rate with weight. Bigger powerlifters lift far less a proportion of their body weight compared to the smaller dudes.


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

2004mark said:


> Strength increase at a logarithmic, not linier, rate with weight. Bigger powerlifters lift far less a proportion of their body weight compared to the smaller dudes.


Cheers kinda of the answer I wanted to hear.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

my weight 15st is at the mo (but am holding a decent bit of belly fat which il be working on soon) and my lifts are p!ss poor for my weight but i dont really care - im never going to compete at powerlifting or strongman so dont need to be strong as an ox!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

200 kg is almost tripple your body weight at 11 stone isnt it? that is good.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Slater8486 said:


> Cheers kinda of the answer I wanted to hear.


At your final weight I was lifting about 200kg dead and 130kg bench... so you're stronger than me... but that's not saying much lol How tall are you?


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Me am 5.9 and been lifting I'd say 6 years.

I have deadlifted all my weightlifting life though which is why I do think am not too bad at them,


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> 200 kg is almost tripple your body weight at 11 stone isnt it? that is good.


Cheers pal!


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

Slater8486 said:


> So as title says I was wondering what is a good weight to strength ration as I am now 13 stone 4 I last check and just coming to the end of Test E cycle when I first started I was around 11 stone 13 I reckon but back to topic.
> 
> Start of the year I was 11 stone 2 I think but deadlifting 200kg for one rep strapped up, now at my higher weight am pushing 230kg for 1 rep which I get told for my size weight is real good but surely my 11 stone 200kg weight was the better.
> 
> ...


strong, im a stone heavier than u, but im pretty flabby in the belly region lol, my bench was 140kg b4 my shoulder injury, id gag on 125 now probly, my dead is 240 my squat is 170kg, (only been squatting 3 months) not ATG though, i been training 18 months


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

but wow! 6 years of training, id exspect to be deadlfiitng 300kg + by then and squatting 250kg++++


----------

